# Horn Howlers



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Been quite a while since I have posted any calls. Family, Hunting, holidays, hunting, health, hunting, work and ready to go hunting some more. Anyway here are some really sweet sounding horn howlers. The larger horns (4- black) do great male howls with a good resonating rasp to them as well as your pup distress. The 5th horn can really go both ways and gives a wide range of sounds and howls. The 3 smaller calls do really good young male and female howls, estrus chirps and wonderful pup distress and other great sounds. If you want more pictures or better measurements just pm me with any questions. The larger horns are $40 shipped the smaller are $35 shipped. As with any of my calls you have any problems or break something get with me and I will fix it or replace it. This don't count losing it, shooting it, running it over, kids taking it or wife burning it. Let me know if there is anything in particular your looking for and I would be glad to make you a call for your needs.

Rodney


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Rodney. Them are beauty's. 
I'd lay money on the fact that they sound as good as they look.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Rodney, very nice. Ill pass the word here in the land of corn.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking howlers good to see you posting calls again


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*ROD I'LL TAKE #7 --[small with white end]*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Will do Skip. I believe I still have you address.

Thank you


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

great looking Howlers !! looks like you have been busy


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Now there's some craftsmanship...where do you find the time? Great Job!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Me likey. Gonna need to squirrel some of the slush funds away for a howler from you at some point.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks guys I have more horn on the way if your looking for some lighter stuff I should have that coming.

Rodney


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are some beauties for sure!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Rodney any advise on these? I make them to giveaway to any new yote hunters that kills their first yote when I teach speaking yote. I am no artist but I try to put engrave their name on one side and yote paws on the other.

The insert is a Dan Thompson Mouthpiece. The sound is loud! 100% better long distance responses from real yotes then Thompson's wooden horn sound tube. I never have use a DB meter but I boast I can blow one as loud as any CS24 or WT e-caller. However, it takes allot of air; and fledgling caller do have difficulties moderating air from their diaphragm to make the call ring well.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Great work Rodney, From the first picture and if they're still available, I'll take #5 and #8. Send me a PP invoice.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Will do Mike they are yours.

Thank you


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

TheDuckMaster said:


> Rodney any advise on these? I make them to giveaway to any new yote hunters that kills their first yote when I teach speaking yote. I am no artist but I try to put engrave their name on one side and yote paws on the other.
> 
> The insert is a Dan Thompson Mouthpiece. The sound is loud! 100% better long distance responses from real yotes then Thompson's wooden horn sound tube. I never have use a DB meter but I boast I can blow one as loud as any CS24 or WT e-caller. However, it takes allot of air; and fledgling caller do have difficulties moderating air from their diaphragm to make the call ring well.
> 
> ...


 I would have to say blow away! LOL I am happy if I can draw what looks like a straight line. Heck my signature sucks. With I could carve. Almost every time I take a dremel to something away that little cutter goes across the face of something. I do some howlers with the Yellowdog tone board and some with my own boards.Those look good Duck


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Duckmaster those howlers look great I'm with Rodney on the carving


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

In retrospect Rodney I hope you didn't think I was trying to hijack your post. I really was not. I should of sent you a PM! Ill start a new thread on the tool I used for carving. That way you can keep this one concentrated on selling your very good craftsmanship! Again my apology


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey bud ain't no problem leave it here. I ain't worried or bothered by it. I would love information on how others do what they do. Please I am always open to learning more.

Thank you but nothing was necessary

Rodney


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Got a batch of new horn in. Most of those posted have sold. I can make with lighter or darker horn the way you want (small or large horn). The smaller horns make a fabulous estrus chirps and pup distress sounds. The larger horns are killer as a dominate howler but you might scare of never see a younger male though it might make a dominate old male come on in. These can also mimic the pup distress but just are not as high pitched for the estrus chirps. Maybe some of those who have some of these can chime in and let you know what they think of them and their uses for them. It is the best time for hunting with howlers not for locating but pulling them in as it is breeding season. It ain't food they are thinking about as much as breeding. They are creating their domains and pairing up. You get inside those lines and it opens up a new can of worms. Kind of like the bar seen with alcohol and testosterone flying around.

I am working on a wolf howler and might be looking for some volunteer callers to try them. Let me know if you might want to test these for me.

Happy Hunting.

Rodney


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Pick me , pick me !!!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd be glad to try , I have just the right one to work it on.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Please empty your message box I need to talk with you .. thanx .


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Should be good to go. I didn't realise I had that many messages. PM me bud.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Rodney,

Yeah I remembered something today! I was in the gun room a little bit ago putting away trapping clothes and the Henry .17 lever action. I went to the reloading bench and there it was. My engraving tool.

Psssst after being an engineer for awhile you catch on to things! Not much bit some things Hahaha Anyway I was observing a very skilled CNC operator one day with some micro inch finishing on a parts half. I said what is that (picture #1) he said its the machines 1/16 inch engraving tool.

There was a big flash between my ears! That night I went home grabbed my drill index and yes my Dremil flexible shaft accepted a small drill bit's without sliping! I tried the smallest 1/64 and worked my way up in size to an 1/8th for engraving names and used a 2 x 4 which was flat to start.

In no time I could transfer a picture to my horns using transfer paper then just trace them with a 1/16 bit installed in my Dremil flexible shaft. If I needed the engavings bigger like for names, I would either lay the bit tip at a slight angle or exchange with a 5/64,3/32,7/64 or go to straight to a 1/8" and maintain a 90 degree angle to the surface. Laziness taught me just stay with the 1/16. (See pic #2)

To accent, I would paint them after the second coat of clear spray with a Sharpee. Then spray again after I was sure the Sharpee ink was dry. Seems at time if you fail to do this method, ink from the Sharpee would finger into the horn material sometimes. Especially on yearling Horns that tend to be softer than mature cow horns.

Pic: #1









Pic: # 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Duck I have a few horns that aint goona make the grade so I might give it a shot.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Rodney-----------I really like my little Howler--Thanks its perfect-----skip*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I took the little Horn Howler Rodney sent me as part of a wood swap, which I think I got the better end of the deal with the howler included !!

As most know I am a call maker also and have tried to help guys just starting out and also make horn holwers. let me just say, the howler I received is great and sounds awesome. I dont think a better one could be made !! I tired it out this past weekend and will have a story on it when I post my hunt.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ruger had asked me to post some more howlers once I got more horns in so here they are. Work has been nuts and trying to do these and turkey season coming up has been heck tic to say these least. Since it is so late in the season I will let them go for $35 a piece. The large white horn is spoken for already. I have promised it out to C2C for field testing. We don't have any Wolves in Texas so you tube is my sounds for learning. If anyone else is interested in one just let me know or shoot me a message. Ruger you have first shot so just let me know. Guys the pictures suck we have had rain the last 2 days and the sun was setting when I took these pictures. If you want better pictures let me know and I will try and get them for you.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Those are some beauties, I like the contraption on the far left. I'll send you a pm.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Poormans make shift striker after loosing my in the woods.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking howlers Rodney, and guys, I can attest Rodneys howlers sound great !!!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Great looking calls Rodney , can't wait to try it ! You tube sounds are as real as you can get other than being in the field .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful work as always Rodney.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Great looking howler big d


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. C2C i got your address and will let you know when I finish it and ready to ship bud.


----------

